# Hilfe bei Aktion schnellers Linux (booten)

## RHBaum

Ich hab nen "kleines heterogenes" Netzwerk  :Smile:  zu Hause, und unter anderem auch 1 Linux Desktop am start. 

Der laeuft mit gentoo, und hat grad mal wieder nen general-update faellig. 

Was mich bisher aber wunderte / stoerte, iss das der trotz equivalaenter hardware (Athalon XP 2400, 1024 RAM .... ) zu meiner schnoeden Windows XP Kiste extrem laenger (3-4 mal so lang) zum booten braucht (bis man das erste X-Programm starten kann). 

Hauptanwendungen sind Openoffice, gimp, mail (Kmail momentan) skype, Mozilla

Das will ich nu bisserl ausmerzen und hab im wesentlichen 3 punkte gefunden wo man ansetzen kann. Dazu haett ich auch mal paar detailierte Fragen ^^

1- Bootmanager

ok, grub iss nich wirklich langsam ^^ aber der steht momentan 30 sek um ne Auswahl zu bieten.

die auswahl brauch ich aber nur in seltenen faellen, wenn ich mal was administrieren muss .... 

Momentan isses so, das ich wenn ich schnell booten will, ne taste druecken muss ... kann man das nich umdrehen ? 

koennt auch jedesmal die config umschreiben, faend ich aber doof. 

Gibts ne moeglichkeit das Ding so zu konfigurieren, das er normal den default-eintrag ohne verzoegerung bootet, und nur wenn ich beispielsweise ne taste beim abarbeiten des bootmanagers druecke, das menu kommt (ala windows, ich weiss, schaem) ? 

Oder gibts da was mit dem fallback und savedefault mechanismus ... was man gut nutzen koennt ? 

2- Filesystem 

ReiserFS (3.6) auf ner 100 GB grossen partition iss beim booten der Hass ... sage und schreibe 15+ sec braucht der zum einbinden des FS beim mounten 

wie verhaelt sich da XFS ? hilft reiser4 ? Iss bei den aktuellen gentoo-sources der reiser4 support rausgepatcht ? (hab da keinen menupunkt fuer reiser4, oder wird das durch nen generelles ReiserFS SUpport mit abgedeckt ? ) 

3- Window Manager 

Momentan hab ich KDE verwendet ... 45sek fuers hochfahren ^^ ok selber schuld  :Smile: 

Da ich, glaub ich, das meiste von KDE nich wirklich nicht brauche, will ich mal nen anderen WM testen. 

Fluxbox schaut ganz gut aus ^^ 

Hat wer da nen link fuern Forum wo man Fluxbox spezifische Themen besprechen kann ? 

Was mich intressiert z.b. iss ob man wie bei KDE so Icons aufn Desktop / Sliter legen kann womit man devices fix mounten und unmounten kann ... 

Hat wer noch andere Ideen wie man Linux beim booten auf die Beine helfen kann ? 

Ciao ...

----------

## Anarcho

1: Einfach timeout auf 1 sec stellen

2: Wer reiserFS verwendet ist eh selber schuld. Reiser4 gibt es noch nicht im offiziellen Kernel und daher auch nicht in den gentoo-sourcen.

Mein ext3 wird sehr schnell gemountet! XFS braucht man auf nem Desktop auch nicht. Nimm also lieber ext3. Den fschk kannst du ja auf alle 150 mounts beschränken.

3: Ich persänlich finde xfce4 sehr gut und der bootet auch um einiges schneller als KDE.

----------

## zworK

Ich kann noch folgenden Thread empfehlen :

[HOWTO] Flying with gentoo

Speziell bei den Init-Skript Modifikationen sollte man nochmal genauer nachschauen, da der Thread zuletzt im Februar 2005 aktualisiert wurde und durch baselayout Aktualisierungen veraltet seien kann.

----------

## RHBaum

1:  ich muesst also nur die 1 sek abfassen und da Arrow down oder so druecken (gedrueckt halten) um den timout zu beenden und im menu in ruhe durchzappen zu koennen ? Hmm klingt fast zu einfach ^^

2: Naja, auf der Partiton ist auch das Portage z.b. Hab vorher ext3 auch gehabt, aber grad bei vielen kleinen dateien iss ext3 eklig langsam .... 

3: Naja, bisher hab ich nur nach optischen Gesichtspunkten bewertet, und fuer Fluxbox gibts einfach die besseren Screenshots (da wo ich gesucht hab) ^^ nen blick isses allemal wert. Kann man bei XFCE4 mount / umount contextsensitive Icons aufm Desktop erstellen ? 

Danke schon mal fuer die Vorschlaege  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

1) Es ist einfach  :Wink: 

2) Wie wäre es, wenn du die 100gb aufsplittest? Wenn irgendwann mal Probleme mit dem Dateisystem auftreten, ist es schneller zu reparieren.

Ich würde / sowieso möglichst auf was eigenes legen, und nicht dahin, wo du auch deine Filme hast...

Tobi

----------

## Bloody_Viking

schneller hochbooten??

da würde ich initNG empfehlen und xfce4!

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/InitNG

Gruß

Bloody

----------

## Anarcho

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 1:  ich muesst also nur die 1 sek abfassen und da Arrow down oder so druecken (gedrueckt halten) um den timout zu beenden und im menu in ruhe durchzappen zu koennen ? Hmm klingt fast zu einfach ^^

 

Ja, genau!

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 2: Naja, auf der Partiton ist auch das Portage z.b. Hab vorher ext3 auch gehabt, aber grad bei vielen kleinen dateien iss ext3 eklig langsam .... 

 

Du hast doch nicht wirklich ne 100 GB / Partition oder? Nein, sag das das nicht wahr ist...

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 3: Naja, bisher hab ich nur nach optischen Gesichtspunkten bewertet, und fuer Fluxbox gibts einfach die besseren Screenshots (da wo ich gesucht hab) ^^ nen blick isses allemal wert. Kann man bei XFCE4 mount / umount contextsensitive Icons aufm Desktop erstellen ? 

 

Nein, das mit den Buttons ist nicht möglich. Genaugenommen unterstützt xfce4 überhaupt keine Desktop Icons (was ich auch gut finde).

Aber man kann das wohl nachrüsten, indem man z.b. Nautilus startet.

----------

## slick

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Du hast doch nicht wirklich ne 100 GB / Partition oder? Nein, sag das das nicht wahr ist...

 

Blöde Frage, was spricht generell dagegen? (Nur die Laufzeit von fsck?) Insbesondere wenn man auf RAID setzt kommen schnell so große "Partitionen" zustande.

----------

## RHBaum

 *Quote:*   

> Du hast doch nicht wirklich ne 100 GB / Partition oder? Nein, sag das das nicht wahr ist... 

 

Momentan ist es sogar doppelt wahr ^^ 

Auf der kiste sind momentan nur quasi zu gentoo gehoerende dateien + paar wallpaper und so krams ^^ 

das teil hat aber 2 120er Pladden drin .... 

hda iss auf:

30 MB fuer /boot

1024 fuer swap

rest fuer / 

aufgeteilt ^^ 

(heee das stand so als empfehlung in der Doku ^^, in "Planung" iss aber ne Abspaltung von /home, und /usr/portage ... bei home faellt mir aber noch kein so richtiger grund fuer ein, weil Daten liegen eh woanders) 

hdb iss eine riesen partition fuer allemoeglichen daten (derzeitige Auslastung bei 10E-99 % ^^) 

"richtige" Daten liegen eh zentral und werden per nfs zugemounted ^^ 

Glaub ich bin paranoid und hab schiss davor das mir mal ne Partition ueberlaeuft ^^ und mit lvm hab ich mich noch ned beschaeftigt ^^ 

Ciao ...

----------

## Anarcho

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Du hast doch nicht wirklich ne 100 GB / Partition oder? Nein, sag das das nicht wahr ist... 
> 
> Blöde Frage, was spricht generell dagegen? (Nur die Laufzeit von fsck?) Insbesondere wenn man auf RAID setzt kommen schnell so große "Partitionen" zustande.

 

Das mit dem Raid verstehe ich nicht. Generell hat RAID erstmal nichts mit der Partitionsgrösse zu tun.

Nun, es bedeutet das alle Dateien auf einer einzigen Partition sind (sonst macht so eine Grösse erst recht keinen Sinn).

Das bedeutet wiederrum wenn dir das FS abschmiert ist direkt alles weg. 

Hier ein paar Vorteile:

- Wenn man beispielsweise /home als eigene Partiton hat, kann man problemlos / neu formatieren und z.b. dadurch von nem 32 Bit auf ein 64 Bit System wechseln ohne seine ganzen privaten Einstellungen sichern und wiederherrstellen zu müssen

- Auf nem Multiuser System kann man die Sicherheit erhöhen indem man z.b. /home und /tmp mit noexec,nodev mountet und /usr readonly mountet.

- Man kann einzelne Aufgaben mit speziellen Dateisystemen verbinden (Datenserver mit XFS Partition, /usr/portage mit ReiserFS, usw)

- kleinere Blockgrössen bei kleineren Partitionen

usw.

Das waren nur ein paar Anregungen und es gibt bestimmt noch ne menge mehr.

@RHBaum:

Wenn du eh nur einen Bruchteil des Platzes verwendest, dann würde ich dir ein Raid1 empfehlen.

Es gibt dazu ein schönes Howto im Gentoo-Wiki, wie man Gentoo komplett auf nem SW-Raid installiert.

----------

## RHBaum

@Anarcho

richtig brauchen taet ichs aber auch nich .... 

bei nem softraid iss der geschwindigkeitsvorteil nich soo hoch (zumal beide pladden am selben IDE channel haengen, am 2. haengen dvd und cdr) und die pladden selber doch auch recht flott sind (7200 er maxtor an nem nforce2) ???

und sicherheit iss eigentlich keine option ... sind nur reproduzierbare daten drauf (gentoo), und in meinem netz hinter der firewall bewegen sich nur sehr vertrauenswuerdige personen (ich ^^) 

Trotzdem werd ich mehr partitionieren, versprochen ^^ 

/usr/portage bekommt definitiv ne eigene partition 

/home werd ich auch abtrennen

/usr selber vielleicht auch .... 

/opt ??? 

nur was bleibt dann noch fuer / ??? 

Ciao ...

----------

## schachti

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2: Naja, auf der Partiton ist auch das Portage z.b. Hab vorher ext3 auch gehabt, aber grad bei vielen kleinen dateien iss ext3 eklig langsam .... 
> 
> 

 

Siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-305871.html:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In fact, putting /usr/portage on its own ext3 partition with journal data mode seems to have decreased the time it takes to run emerge --sync significantly. I've also seen slight improvements in compile time.
> 
> 

 

Bei mir ist / als ext3 im "journal data mode" gemountet, die Performance ist vom Gefühl her mit Reiser3 vergleichbar (was ich vorher als FS genutzt habe).

----------

## chrib

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> @Anarcho
> 
> Trotzdem werd ich mehr partitionieren, versprochen ^^ 
> 
> /usr/portage bekommt definitiv ne eigene partition 
> ...

 

/var/tmp bzw. /var generell ist auch ein Kandidat zum auslagern. Ich habe bei mir das ganze per LVM gemacht und kann halt so die Partitionen am Anfang hübsch klein halten, wenns nicht hinhaut wird das volume halt einfach vergrössert.

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nur was bleibt dann noch fuer / ??? 

 

Für / bleibt noch genug übrig. /etc /sbin/ /lib, falls man will /tmp (kann man aber auch auslagern).

----------

## RHBaum

 *Quote:*   

> da würde ich initNG empfehlen

 

Im normalem Init kann man doch auch das parallele starten aktivieren ? was ist da der unterschied zu initNG ? was bringt das am ende wirklich (zeitlich)?

Wie gesagt ich will nich zu aggressiv optimieren, ich will nicht die letzte zehntel sekunde rausholen ^^ 

dienste laufen eigentlich nich allzuviel .... 

portmap (fuer nfs, braauch ich den eigentlich fuern client ? )

sshd

acpid

ntpd noch ... 

mehr faaellt mir auf anhieb ned ein 

find halt nur 15sec zum einhaengen ner Partition und 45sec zum starten des WM (KDE) sehr krass. In der Zeit reboote ich windows 3 mal ^^ ok, unter windows muss man das auch an und ab ^^ 

Ciao ...

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   da würde ich initNG empfehlen 
> 
> Im normalem Init kann man doch auch das parallele starten aktivieren ? was ist da der unterschied zu initNG ? was bringt das am ende wirklich (zeitlich)?

 

probiers einfach mal.

da gehts nicht um zehntelsekunden, eher >10sek...

cheers

----------

## schachti

Eigentlich wollte ich es auch gerade mal probieren - bis ich diesen Satz im Wiki gelesen habe:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Diese binden aber Code von /usr/lib/initng/scripts ein! Die Original Gentoo-Skripte werden nicht verwendet, es sind allerdings Skripte für viele populäre Daemons vorhanden.
> 
> 

 

Bevor ich mich jetzt also rumärgere: Fehlen da relevante Skripte, oder sind alle praxisrelevanten Skripte vorhanden?

----------

## energyman76b

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1- Bootmanager
> 
> ok, grub iss nich wirklich langsam ^^ aber der steht momentan 30 sek um ne Auswahl zu bieten.
> ...

 

sicher, mach den timeout auf 3 sekunden.. und wenn du schnell genug E drückst kannst du in Ruhe editieren. Oder was anderes als den default auswählen. Wo ist dein Problem?

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2- Filesystem 
> 
> ReiserFS (3.6) auf ner 100 GB grossen partition iss beim booten der Hass ... sage und schreibe 15+ sec braucht der zum einbinden des FS beim mounten 
> ...

 

ich hoffe, du benutzt mehr als nur eine Partition, aus Sicherheitsgründen. Ansonsten werden meine beiden ~50gb reiserfs Partitionen nacheinander in weniger als 5 Sekunden gemountet...

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3- Window Manager 
> 
> Momentan hab ich KDE verwendet ... 45sek fuers hochfahren ^^ ok selber schuld 
> ...

 

ok, langsam habe ich echt den Eindruck, daß dein System entweder ziemlich lahm ist oder du irgendwo Mist gebaut hast. Mein KDE started in ca 15Sekunden.

Benutzt du prelink? 

Wenn nein, machen.

Oder hast du blöde CFLAGS?

btw, du kannst viel Zeit einsparen, wenn du die überflüssige Suche nach Schriften in ~/ in /usr/kde/3.X/bin/startkde auskommentierst.

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hat wer noch andere Ideen wie man Linux beim booten auf die Beine helfen kann ? 
> 
> 

 

nun, egal wieviel schneller ext3 mounted. Der fsck alle X mount Vorgänge kostet dich nervtötend viel Zeit. Soviel, daß alle Vorteile, die es auf kurzer Sicht haben mag, verloren sind. Außerdem ist ext2/3 ein Platzverschwender  :Wink: 

Wie ich schon sagte, schmeiß die überflüssige Schriftensuche aus startkde raus, stell den timeout bei grub auf 2 oder 3 Sekunden und entferne alle init-Skripte, die du nicht brauchst.

Oh, und verzichte auf initrd und ähnlichen Schwachsinn. Kostet auch nur Zeit.

----------

## schachti

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nun, egal wieviel schneller ext3 mounted. Der fsck alle X mount Vorgänge kostet dich nervtötend viel Zeit. Soviel, daß alle Vorteile, die es auf kurzer Sicht haben mag, verloren sind.
> 
> 

 

Was spricht dagegen, den zu deaktivieren? Bei ext2 macht der Check Sinn, bei ext3 nicht, da man dann ein Journal hat...

----------

## energyman76b

@schachti

das ist so nicht richtig.

Der fsck alle X mount Vorgänge ist zum Überprüfen des Filesystems auf eingeschlichene Fehler, während das journal dafür sorgen soll, daß bei einem crash das Filesystem in einem konsistenten Zustand bleibt.

Das sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.

----------

## schachti

Aber so lange Dir das System nicht abschmiert, sondern Du das FS immer sauber umountest, kann da eigentlich nichts kaputtgehen. Wenn das System natürlich mal abstürzt, sieht das anders aus.

----------

## Finswimmer

Was muss ich in startkde auskommentieren?

Das:

# Ask X11 to rebuild its font list.

xset fp rehash

?

Danke

----------

## energyman76b

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Aber so lange Dir das System nicht abschmiert, sondern Du das FS immer sauber umountest, kann da eigentlich nichts kaputtgehen. Wenn das System natürlich mal abstürzt, sieht das anders aus.

 

außer du benutzt wine, das auch schonmal Schäden anrichten kann... 

es kann immer was kaputt gehen. Und es passiert schneller, als man denkt

----------

## energyman76b

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Was muss ich in startkde auskommentieren?
> 
> Das:
> 
> # Ask X11 to rebuild its font list.
> ...

 

usr_odir=$HOME/.fonts/kde-override

usr_fdir=$HOME/.fonts

# Add any user-installed font directories to the X font path

kde_fontpaths=$usr_fdir/fontpaths

do_usr_fdir=1

do_usr_odir=1

if test -r "$kde_fontpaths" ; then

    savifs=$IFS

    IFS="

"

    for fpath in `grep -v '^[   ]*#' < "$kde_fontpaths"` ; do

        rfpath=`echo $fpath | sed "s:^~:$HOME:g"`

        if test -s "$rfpath"/fonts.dir; then

            xset fp+ "$rfpath"

            if test "$rfpath" = "$usr_fdir"; then

                do_usr_fdir=0

            fi

            if test "$rfpath" = "$usr_odir"; then

                do_usr_odir=0

            fi

        fi

    done

    IFS=$savifs

fi

if test -n "$KDEDIRS"; then

  kdedirs_first=`echo "$KDEDIRS"|sed -e 's/:.*//'`

  sys_odir=$kdedirs_first/share/fonts/override

  sys_fdir=$kdedirs_first/share/fonts

else

  sys_odir=$KDEDIR/share/fonts/override

  sys_fdir=$KDEDIR/share/fonts

fi

# We run mkfontdir on the user's font dirs (if we have permission) to pick

# up any new fonts they may have installed. If mkfontdir fails, we still

# add the user's dirs to the font path, as they might simply have been made

# read-only by the administrator, for whatever reason.

# Only do usr_fdir and usr_odir if they are *not* listed in fontpaths

test -d "$sys_odir" && xset +fp "$sys_odir"

test $do_usr_odir -eq 1 && test -d "$usr_odir" && (mkfontdir "$usr_odir" ; xset +fp "$usr_odir")

test $do_usr_fdir -eq 1 && test -d "$usr_fdir" && (mkfontdir "$usr_fdir" ; xset fp+ "$usr_fdir")

test -d "$sys_fdir" && xset fp+ "$sys_fdir"

# Ask X11 to rebuild its font list.

xset fp rehash

alles weg

----------

## schachti

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   Aber so lange Dir das System nicht abschmiert, sondern Du das FS immer sauber umountest, kann da eigentlich nichts kaputtgehen. Wenn das System natürlich mal abstürzt, sieht das anders aus. 
> 
> außer du benutzt wine, das auch schonmal Schäden anrichten kann... 
> 
> 

 

Wie soll denn wine Schäden am FS anrichten können? wine ist doch ein Prozeß, der mit User-Rechten läuft, oder nicht? Der dürfte am Dateisystem garnichts kaputtmachen können.

----------

## RHBaum

 *Quote:*   

> Ansonsten werden meine beiden ~50gb reiserfs Partitionen nacheinander in weniger als 5 Sekunden gemountet... 

 

Was hasst du was ich ned habe ? 

meine 100 GB ReiserFS version 3.6 root partition braucht definitiv 15sek, oder mehr  :Sad: 

Meine pladden arbeiten aber ok und die werte vom hdparm liegen im rahmen dessen wass nen nforce2 + ne 7200er pladde kann

Als erstes kommt nach ca. 3 sek haengen die meldung, das er nen reiserFS 3.6 erkannt hat, dann tut sich 12 sek gar nix, und dann gehts erst weiter .... 

wenn ich von CD (Grmbl) starte und die partition einhaenge, dauerts ebenfalls 15 sek ca. 

Iss die partition aber einmal eingehaengt, rabeitet sie recht flott, meine subjective Einschaetzung .... 

Ciao ...

----------

## energyman76b

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *energyman76b wrote:*    *schachti wrote:*   Aber so lange Dir das System nicht abschmiert, sondern Du das FS immer sauber umountest, kann da eigentlich nichts kaputtgehen. Wenn das System natürlich mal abstürzt, sieht das anders aus. 
> 
> außer du benutzt wine, das auch schonmal Schäden anrichten kann... 
> 
>  
> ...

 

glaub es, oder glaub es nicht.

Ich hatte ein perfekt arbeitendes System, wollte mal wine ausprobieren (war alles letzten Sommer), wine schmiert ab, beim nächsten reboot ging fast gar nichts mehr, weil in /usr/lib mehrere Dateien zerschlagen worden waren. Und da ich nichts anderes gemacht hatte, in der session, bleibt auch nur wine als schuldiges Subjekt übrig.

----------

## energyman76b

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ansonsten werden meine beiden ~50gb reiserfs Partitionen nacheinander in weniger als 5 Sekunden gemountet...  
> 
> Was hasst du was ich ned habe ? 
> 
> 

 

keine Ahnung? Ordentliche controller? Eine gute Festplatte?

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> meine 100 GB ReiserFS version 3.6 root partition braucht definitiv 15sek, oder mehr 
> 
> Meine pladden arbeiten aber ok und die werte vom hdparm liegen im rahmen dessen wass nen nforce2 + ne 7200er pladde kann
> ...

 

hdparm ist nicht alles... . kopier mal ein paar fette files herum und time das.

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Als erstes kommt nach ca. 3 sek haengen die meldung, das er nen reiserFS 3.6 erkannt hat, dann tut sich 12 sek gar nix, und dann gehts erst weiter .... 
> 
> 

 

aber du benutzt nicht eine initrd oder seltsame fstab optionen, oder?

Bei mir dauert das 'erkennen' weniger als eine Sekunde und das mounten weniger als 3.

df -h

Dateisystem          Größe Benut  Verf Ben% Eingehängt auf

/dev/hda3              56G   35G   22G  62% /

udev                  503M  216K  502M   1% /dev

/dev/hda5              47G   41G  5,8G  88% /home

shm                   503M     0  503M   0% /dev/shm

svcdir                2,0M  172K  1,9M   9% /var/lib/init.d

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn ich von CD (Grmbl) starte und die partition einhaenge, dauerts ebenfalls 15 sek ca. 
> 
> 

 

nöh, da geht das bei mir auch schnell.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 1: Einfach timeout auf 1 sec stellen
> 
> 2: Wer reiserFS verwendet ist eh selber schuld. Reiser4 gibt es noch nicht im offiziellen Kernel und daher auch nicht in den gentoo-sourcen.
> 
> Mein ext3 wird sehr schnell gemountet! XFS braucht man auf nem Desktop auch nicht. Nimm also lieber ext3. Den fschk kannst du ja auf alle 150 mounts beschränken.
> ...

 

ist reiserfs nicht schneller als ext3 ??? also ich dachte immer das es schneller ist!?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## RHBaum

 *Quote:*   

> aber du benutzt nicht eine initrd oder seltsame fstab optionen, oder?
> 
> Bei mir dauert das 'erkennen' weniger als eine Sekunde und das mounten weniger als 3. 

 

auf meinem installierten system, nein 

wenn ich von cd boote, sicher. aber dann hab ich keine fstab sondern mounte normal mit "mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo" 

das dauerte eben auch 15 sek 

momentan hab ich mein system grad gesaeubert, sprich alle daten gesichert, und die komplette pladde neu partitioniert. die partitionen mit ext3 formatiert, und das full data journaling eingeschalten, und das indizieren des Verzeichniss baumes. 

Weiter bin ich noch ned gekommen, weil ich mir total unsicher bin, welches dateisystem ich nu wirklich nehmen soll  :Sad: 

werd heut aber mal zum spass eine partition auf reiserfs umstellen und schaun wie lange er braucht um die zu mounten.

das ext3 mountet er zumindest in ner sekunde (ohne check ^^) 

kann man beim reiserfs seine formatierung denn so versauen, das er da probleme bekommt ? wenn das heute definitiv schneller geht, dann wars auch das filesystem auf der platte was nen problem hatte .... 

Ciao ...

----------

## Anarcho

 *Scup wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   1: Einfach timeout auf 1 sec stellen
> 
> 2: Wer reiserFS verwendet ist eh selber schuld. Reiser4 gibt es noch nicht im offiziellen Kernel und daher auch nicht in den gentoo-sourcen.
> 
> Mein ext3 wird sehr schnell gemountet! XFS braucht man auf nem Desktop auch nicht. Nimm also lieber ext3. Den fschk kannst du ja auf alle 150 mounts beschränken.
> ...

 

Das kann man so generell einfach nicht sagen. Bei vielen kleinen Dateien ist reiserfs spitze, bei grösseren widerum nicht so der bringer. Und das fängt dann schon bei nem halben MB an.

Ausserdem finde ich die Philosophie von Herrn Reiser nicht so dolle. Es gibt nämlich immer noch Bugs in ReiserFS 3.6 die Herr Reiser einfach nicht fixen will weil er der Meinung ist das eh alle auf Reiser4 wechseln sollen. 

Und diese Einstellung ist auch der Hauptgrund warum Reiser4 noch immer nicht im offiziellen Kernel ist, denn wenn Herr Reiser keine Lust mehr hat, dann kümmert sich keiner mehr drum, denn der Code soll wohl schlecht wartbar sein.

Und auf sowas habe ich keine Lust da es gute Alternativen gibt und ich mit ext3 sehr glücklich bin.

EDIT:

Ausserdem hatte sowohl ich als auch ein Freund von mir das Problem das sich die ReiserFS Partition nach nem Suspend-to-RAM zerschossen hatte. Das mögen alles einzelfälle sein, aber irgendwie hat man dann keine Lust mehr.

Mir sind schon 3 ReiserFS Partitionen den Bach runter gegangen, ext3 bisher noch nicht.

----------

## schachti

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hatte ein perfekt arbeitendes System, wollte mal wine ausprobieren (war alles letzten Sommer), wine schmiert ab, beim nächsten reboot ging fast gar nichts mehr, weil in /usr/lib mehrere Dateien zerschlagen worden waren. Und da ich nichts anderes gemacht hatte, in der session, bleibt auch nur wine als schuldiges Subjekt übrig.
> 
> 

 

Moment, das ist ja was ganz anderes. wine war unter Umständen der Auslöser für den Absturz, aber nicht für die Fehler im FS. Die Fehler im FS sind vermutlich durch den Absturz entstanden (laß mich raten: XFS? ReiserFS?).

----------

## schachti

 *RHBaum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> momentan hab ich mein system grad gesaeubert, sprich alle daten gesichert, und die komplette pladde neu partitioniert. die partitionen mit ext3 formatiert, und das full data journaling eingeschalten, und das indizieren des Verzeichniss baumes. 
> 
> 

 

So sehen auf meinen Rechnern inzwischen alle Partitionen (bis auf die reinen Datenpartitionen mit großen Dateien) aus - und die haben inzwischen einige Jahre mit vielen Schreib- und Lesezugriffen unter hoher Last und einige Stromausfälle schad- und problemlos überstanden.

Ich kann auf jeden Fall ext3 (am besten im journal data mode) nur empfehlen - zumindest, was die Stabilität und Datensicherheit angeht, macht man damit nichts falsch, und die paar Prozent Leistung, die ReiserFS in Benchmarks im Umgang mit vielen kleinen Dateien besser ist, merkt man im Alltagsbetrieb nicht.

Aber es gibt ja schon einige Threads zum vermeintlich besten FS.   :Wink: 

----------

## energyman76b

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*    *Anarcho wrote:*   1: Einfach timeout auf 1 sec stellen
> 
> 2: Wer reiserFS verwendet ist eh selber schuld. Reiser4 gibt es noch nicht im offiziellen Kernel und daher auch nicht in den gentoo-sourcen.
> 
> Mein ext3 wird sehr schnell gemountet! XFS braucht man auf nem Desktop auch nicht. Nimm also lieber ext3. Den fschk kannst du ja auf alle 150 mounts beschränken.
> ...

 

zum Glück gibt es Chris Mason, der die bugs fixt.

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und diese Einstellung ist auch der Hauptgrund warum Reiser4 noch immer nicht im offiziellen Kernel ist, denn wenn Herr Reiser keine Lust mehr hat, dann kümmert sich keiner mehr drum, denn der Code soll wohl schlecht wartbar sein.
> 
> 

 

nein, der Hauptgrund ist die Tatsache, daß reiser4 Dinge macht, die nach Meinung einiger besser in der vfs Schicht aufgehoben wären.

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und auf sowas habe ich keine Lust da es gute Alternativen gibt und ich mit ext3 sehr glücklich bin.
> 
> 

 

wo auch fast wöchentlich die bugfixes einsegeln ...

----------

## Anarcho

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*    *Scup wrote:*    *Anarcho wrote:*   1: Einfach timeout auf 1 sec stellen
> 
> 2: Wer reiserFS verwendet ist eh selber schuld. Reiser4 gibt es noch nicht im offiziellen Kernel und daher auch nicht in den gentoo-sourcen.
> 
> Mein ext3 wird sehr schnell gemountet! XFS braucht man auf nem Desktop auch nicht. Nimm also lieber ext3. Den fschk kannst du ja auf alle 150 mounts beschränken.
> ...

 

Aufs Glück möchte ich mich aber nicht verlassen wenn es um meine Daten geht.

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   
> 
> Und diese Einstellung ist auch der Hauptgrund warum Reiser4 noch immer nicht im offiziellen Kernel ist, denn wenn Herr Reiser keine Lust mehr hat, dann kümmert sich keiner mehr drum, denn der Code soll wohl schlecht wartbar sein.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Kommt halt drauf an wen man fragt.

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   
> 
> Und auf sowas habe ich keine Lust da es gute Alternativen gibt und ich mit ext3 sehr glücklich bin.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Das mag durchaus sein, aber meine persönliche Erfahrung hat mich gelehrt lieber ext3 statt reiserfs zu verwenden wenn die Daten wichtig sind (für /usr/portage sehe ich da kein Problem reiserfs zu nehmen)

----------

## ro

also ich kann dir nur reiser4 empfehlen...ext3 ist einfach lame dagegen. Performance tests haben mir bewiesen dass reiser bei meinem normalen filesystem (mit pdfs,mp3s,open-office-dateien etc.) weitaus schneller ist als ext3, und vorallem bei meiner portage-partition. allerdings weiß ich nicht wies bei erweiterungen a la selinux etc. aussieht. (bei mir läuft alles stinknormal) und wenn du /var/tmp/portag in den hauptspeicher lädtst ist alles viel schneller, distcc und ccache solltest du auch benutzen wenns geht. Und wenn du bock drauf hast guck dir init-ng an, das bootet wirklich sehr schnell (das verwende ich mittlerweile nicht mehr - 1.) weil das bei mir mit dem bootsplash nich funktioniert hat und 2.) weil ich immer die suspend-sources verwende, wo dier hauptspeicher in den swap geschrieben wird und beim erneuten booten einfach alles wieder in den hauptspeicher geladen wird (das sind ohne X ca. 46 MB und geht relativ schnell)). Außerdem hab ich mir profiles angelegt nachdem ich relativ viele verschiedene betriebsmodi habe (volle leistungsfähigk. d. cpu inkl. wlan + usb-hd, mobile-profile ohne usb-hd und cpu auf minimum performance mit graka minimum performance und das ganze mit 4 versch. netzwerken. Konfigurier das ganze ding einmal und such dir jeweils beim booten das richtige aus und alles läuft flott...)

----------

## energyman76b

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   
> 
> Ausserdem finde ich die Philosophie von Herrn Reiser nicht so dolle. Es gibt nämlich immer noch Bugs in ReiserFS 3.6 die Herr Reiser einfach nicht fixen will weil er der Meinung ist das eh alle auf Reiser4 wechseln sollen. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

wieso? Was gibt es an Chris Mason, der ja von SuSe dafür bezahlt wird, auszusetzen?

Oder bemängelst du mangelnden Einsatz des 'Erfinders'?

Wann hat denn der ext2/3 'Erfinder' das letzte mal einen patch dazu veröffentlicht?

Kann es sein, daß du einfach nur Vorurteile hast? (warum frag ich eingentlich).

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *energyman76b wrote:*    *Anarcho wrote:*   
> 
> Und diese Einstellung ist auch der Hauptgrund warum Reiser4 noch immer nicht im offiziellen Kernel ist, denn wenn Herr Reiser keine Lust mehr hat, dann kümmert sich keiner mehr drum, denn der Code soll wohl schlecht wartbar sein.
> ...

 

nöh, das war der Hauptgrund der letzten großen reiser4 threads, wenn man die lkml Archive durchwühlt. Kleinigkeiten wie whitespace/coding style wurden auch genannt, aber der Hauptblocker war die 'layer violation'.

----------

## Anarcho

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*    *Anarcho wrote:*   
> 
> Ausserdem finde ich die Philosophie von Herrn Reiser nicht so dolle. Es gibt nämlich immer noch Bugs in ReiserFS 3.6 die Herr Reiser einfach nicht fixen will weil er der Meinung ist das eh alle auf Reiser4 wechseln sollen. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Das sollte nur auf dein "Zum Glück" anspielen und hat rein garnichts mit Chris Mason zu tun.

Und es werden definitiv (Vor-)urteile eine Rollen spielen, denn wie gesagt, mir sind schon 3 ReiserFS Partitionen den Bach runter gegangen und nur eine davon konnte ich wieder herstellen, dann aber mit viel Mühe, denn die Dateinamen waren alle durchnummeriert.

Das mag mit ext3 auch passieren, aber mir ist es nicht passiert und daher sehe ich für mich persönlich keinen grossen Sinn darin reiserFS weiter zu benutzen, wenn mir die Daten lieb sind.

Dazu kommt noch das ich auf dem Server die Datenplatten verschlüsselt habe und somit die CPU-Leistung die obere Grenze an Datendurchsatz angibt. Und gerade ReiserFS ist nicht für eine geringe CPU-Nutzung bekannt. Da wäre es also in dem Fall kontraproduktiv. 

Wie bei allen FS kommt es eben auf den Einsatz an. Man kann nicht sagen das ReiserFS generell besser ist als andere Dateisysteme. Und bei den Dateien die ich auf meinem Server habe wäre XFS am besten geeignet, wenn es nur um Durchsatz angeht. Aber das geht es mir eben nicht. Mir geht es um Stabilität und um niedrige CPU-Belastung, denn ich habe nen Athlon XP 2000+ im Server und wäre das langsamste FS noch schneller als die Dekodierleistung der CPU bei AES256.

OK, vielleicht habe ich das ganze ein wenig übertrieben, generell kann man reiserfs schon als stabil bezeichnen, nur leider habe ich andere Erfahrung gemacht (insbesondere im Zusammenhang mit Suspend-to-RAM, und das nicht nur bei mir).

Und der normale User wird den Unterschied in Sachen Leistung zwischen ext3 und reiserfs beim normalen Arbeiten eh nicht merken, denn ob nun meine 200kb grosse OpenOffice Datei nun in 0,1 oder 0,05 Sekunden von der Platte gelesen wurde spielt keine Rolle. Da braucht OOo länger um den Inhalt darzustellen.

Aber so langsam wird das zu OT und wir sollten dem OP noch ne Chance geben Informationen für sich rauszufischen. Wir können das sonst gerne per PM weiter diskutieren.

----------

## RHBaum

Hey, genau, ich bin unschuldig ! Zumindest was das anzetteln von Glaubenskriegen ueber FS anbelangt ^^

Nur noch mal meine Beobachtung von gestern: 

ne 30GB partition mit #mkreiserfs /dev/hda9  formartiert ... hat ca. 12 sek gedauert , ok 

die partition, komplett leer, per #mount /dev/hda9 /mnt/gentoo einbinden kostet mich 9 Sekunden !!! 

ne 720 MB grosse datei von ner anderen Partition(ext3) draufkopieren -> 8sek 

nun hab ich aber 5 partitionen, das kaem mich 45 sek nur fuers abarbeiten der fstab ... 

oder was mach ich da falsch ? 

(gebootet von einer grmbl live CD, aktuelles build, vorgestern iso gezogen)

zum vergleich: 

formatieren mittels #mke2fs -j /dev/hda9 -> 4-5 sek

alle tune2fs befehle unter 1sek 

selbst das #e2fsck -D /dev/hda9 kostet keine Zeit (ok, iss ja auch noch nix drauf) 

die platte dann einbinden per #mount /dev/hda9 /mnt/gentoo -> prompt sofort wieder da ... 

ne 720 MB grosse datei von ner anderen Partition(ext3) draufkopieren -> 8sek 

die selbe partition mit #mkreiser4 formatieren und dann einbinden -> 3 sek, doof das gentoo reiser4 noch ned(wirklich) unterstuetzt , will mir manuelles kernelgepatche ersparen ... 

denk mal ich werd mich fuer ext3 entscheiden .... 

Ciao ....

----------

